# World Premier of Brahms



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

A new piano miniature by Brahms has been discovered and will be on Radio 3 next week. 

READ ME.

*premiere.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Discoveries like this are wonderful, I think.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I was hoping for a 5th symphony, this will have to do


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

WOW! Music history in the remaking. On the negative side, my "Complete Piano Music of Brahms" CD set is no longer complete.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> WOW! Music history in the remaking. On the negative side, my "Complete Piano Music of Brahms" CD set is no longer complete.


Don't you just hate when that happens! At least you can't say he's doing it for the royalties. 

Thank you for posting this *Polednice* I would have missed this otherwise.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

That's awesome! 

I think classical music fans should always live for times like this.

I can't wait for the American premiere.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Brahms' piano music?


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Will it be premiered by Johannes himself?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

You can hear a short extract from it here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-16542190

Sounds basically like the melody from the Horn Trio... but for piano. Oh well.


----------

